# whetstones and my knifes.



## pricey (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok guys very simple , I have a global whetstons 1000 I also have the fine pink one, now that's not the problem for the money I've spent I don't feel there really great, the finish on the blade don't get me wrong looks nice feels nice , but doesn't preform brialliantly. I was also using guide rails just to make sure I get the edge , but just dissapoints.

I'm using global knives but will be moving away soon as I want to try the massamoto series so some advice on these also. I'm a professional chef and I'm also worried wether they can handle the environment?


----------



## pricey (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok so any way I know what you mean about the global , advice on thinning knives as I've never heard of this process, I'll look through the misonos now as I'm also looking at there new whetstone the 6000/10000.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Your knife is thicker at the spine, so as you sharpen and move the edge up a little bit, the knife is getting thicker each time.  The solution is to remove a bit of metal at a very low angle like 2-5 degrees. 

Think of it like sharpening a pencil.  The edge is the graphite, everything else is wood.  If you want to sharpen a pencil, you need to remove some wood.  You can't just sharpen the tip for long or it will stop working.


----------



## pricey (Jun 7, 2015)

Ouch 2-5 ,hmm best way to judge that, I can find 15 but 2-5 is very steep, and since you've now put me off massamoto , lol I can say I like the look of misonos, but I havnt seen many reviews here for them neither. Will they handle a demanding proffessional kitchen, and best range to be looking at, if you can't personally reccomend them, what brands do you I've heard a lot of people ranting and loving the Mac series can't say I rate them as I havnt had experiance with them , my experiance with knives are wustof, global, so both very typically commercial and they arnt the bestat holding an edge even after I've sharpened them and honed , or maybe I just get too used the new knife feel .


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

pricey said:


> Ouch 2-5 ,hmm best way to judge that


Basically your knife is very close to flat on the stone but not quite. You're aiming to remove metal from the 1 cm or so behind the edge without scratching up the entire blade face.

See this video






The video right after it is a demo of thinning


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

2deg ideally for a midweight gyuto but you wouldn’t want to attempt this with much finer than a good 400 grit stone.

Rick


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ben - do you rub the sanding block on a stationary knife, or rub the knife on a stationary sanding block? Or does it matter at all? What's the finest grit you use in wet-dry sandpaper? Also, you do this wet... Right?


----------

